#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Why Click Through Rate (CTR) is important?

## Bhavya

A Click-Through-Rate (CTR) is how many individuals saw your advertisement and really clicked on it to discover more information. A high CTR rate means that you have a lot of individuals clicking on your advertisement, and a low CTR means there are not as many. Can you guys tell me Why CTR rate is more important? 
What are the key benefits of CTR?

----------

